# Vidéo en streaming réseau et office sur ipad



## ryanux (20 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Tout d'abord j'ai effectué quelques recherches en ce sens mais je n'ai rien trouvé de concluant, si un sujet existe déjà et qu'il répond à mes deux questions je suis preneur 

J'hésite à me prendre le nouvel ipad 3 mais 2 points me bloquent encore par rapport à l'utilisation que j'ai avec mon netbook : 

- J'ai un disque dur connecté à ma borne airport extreme : est-il possible de s'y connecter avec l'ipad et lire les vidéos (format divx entre autres) s'y trouvant? 

- J'utilise pas mal excel et je voulais savoir si les applications existantes sur l'app store valaient vraiment le coup ou si c'est vraiment du dépannage (formules, tableaux dynamiques...)

Je précise que j'ai un réseau en wifi n à la maison, donc pas de souci de débit en vidéo (avec le netbook en tous cas tout va bien  )

Merci


----------



## ryanux (21 Mars 2012)

Personne?


----------



## Filce (23 Mai 2012)

Cela m'intéresse aussi... Mais pas trouvé comment faire.


----------



## AZTT (23 Mai 2012)

pour les films, si tu as un ordinateur MAC ou PC sur ton réseau
le mieux pour moi est *VLC STREAMMER* qui te permet depuis ton IPad ou IPhone de te balader sur tes disques durs et de visualiser ou de rapatrier tes vidéos quelques soient leurs formats...

pour EXCEL  l'application Number d'APPLE est excellente
sinon oui il y a aussi de l'appli orientée EXCEL


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Mai 2012)

ryanux a dit:


> - J'ai un disque dur connecté à ma borne airport extreme : est-il possible de s'y connecter avec l'ipad et lire les vidéos (format divx entre autres) s'y trouvant? i



Ace player the permit de lire des divx  ou autre via le réseau, de les importer ou de les voir en streaming... Donc oui c'est possible sans soucis... Sinon, pour peu que tes vidéos soient dans Itunes au format m4v, tu peut les steamer avec l'application native "video" en partageant ta bibliothèque...



ryanux a dit:


> - J'utilise pas mal excel et je voulais savoir si les applications existantes sur l'app store valaient vraiment le coup ou si c'est vraiment du dépannage (formules, tableaux dynamiques...)



Numbers est très complet... Pas autant qu'excel (oublie les tableaux dynamiques), mais il permet de faire beaucoup de choses tout de même.. tableaux, formules, pas de soucis... Mise en page etc pas de soucis... après, je ne suis pas un pro et n'utilise ni macro ni tableau dynamiques donc je ne peut ps t'aider... pour une utilisation courante, aucun soucis en tout cas...


----------

